# Mobiler Lautsprecher (akku) ordentiche leistung (Gartenparty)



## Operator (7. November 2010)

Moin 
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem mobilen lautsprecher der ordentlich Sound mach also nicht sone klene quetsche für die Ipods

Ion TAILGATER

Ist das erste was ich gefunden hat 

-Akku laufzeit von 4+ Std bei voller Lautstärke
-Ordenlicher Sound keine übersteuerung bei max lautstärke (metal rock)
-Lautstärke für draussen sollte schon sehr laut sein min Gartenparty tauglich
-Stabil weil für draussen
-min 1 input is fast egal was es ist
-gewicht ist mit eigetlich egal wenn entsprechender sound und akku schleppe ic auch gerne mehr als 15kg
Optional
Microphoneanschluss 
Ipod dock

Ich hoffe ihr versteht so einiger massen was ich will

Preisspanne ist so um die 200E
Ich hab schon nen paar lautsprecher gefunden aber die hatten alle allerlei schnickschnak alias funkempfänger dabei die Preis waren alle über 300E also nicht exakt das was ich suche

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 
Vielen Dank
Operator


----------



## Rinkadink (7. November 2010)

empfehlenswert ist das Mivoc Powerdock, welches Du zB. bei Conrad bekommen kannst. 
Ein Klassiker ist auch der JVC Boomblaster, den ich zuletzt für 229€ bei Amazon gesehen habe.

MIVOC POWER DOCK LAUTSPRECHER-SYSTEM im Conrad Online Shop

JVC RV NB 50 Stereo Radio-Rekorder schwarz/silber: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## taks (7. November 2010)

Oder selbst bauen?

Autobatterie, Autoverstärker und Lautsprecher in ne hübsche Holzkiste montieren und Fertig ist deine 400Watt Basemachine 

Das sollte auch mit 200€ realisierbar sein. Meine hat etwa 300€ gekostet aber wenn eine gebraucht Autobatterie findest sparst du etwa 100€.


----------



## Maggats (7. November 2010)

für 200€ bekommt auch schon einen generator. die geschichte mit der autobatterie ist aber eine gute alternative. noch 2 räder dran und eine deichsel und schon eignet sich das teil auch für vatertag


----------



## taks (7. November 2010)

Räder brauchts auf alle Fälle. Das Ding hat etwa 40-50kg


----------



## Operator (7. November 2010)

Jo das mit dem Selber bauen hat schon seinen Reitz.
Wo ich aber nicht ganz durchblick ist das Gewicht der Batterien ist das wirklich so hoch?
Gibts den leise generatoren die auch kompakt sind?
Ich glaub ich werde mit ne Box selbern ist lauter man hat mehr spaß beim zusammen frimmeln und es ist vllt kostengünstiger


----------



## Spieler22 (7. November 2010)

Vllt solltest du über eine Batterie+Wechselrichter nachdenken. Da kannst du dann jede beliebige Anlage z.b. iein Teufel oder Edifierset ranstecken und per MP3 Player betreiben. Spart ne Menge Arbeit. Macht gut Laut und das locker 8 Std am Stück
70 Ampere Std Batterie (Touareg(18Kg)) gibt es im Autoverwertungsbetrieb für 20€. Nen Wechselrichter für rund 30€-40€ bei 300 Watt/600Wattpeak (Reicht für 2 Teufelsubs+ Sat) und dann blieben noch 150€ für die Partyanlage. 

MfG Spieler22


----------



## taks (8. November 2010)

Was macht das für einen Sinn eine fertige Anlage auseinander zu nehmen?
Wenn man schon ne Autobatterie hat einfach auf ebay einen gebrauchten Autoverstärker und ein paar passende Lautsprecher dafür bestellen, die sind ja sowieso für 12V ausgelegt. Ich hab ne 72Ah Batterie verbaut und bei "Partylautstärke" hält die über 10Stunden


----------



## Operator (8. November 2010)

Ja ich denke das ich dann auch mir die lautsprecher zusammen stöpsel. Was wiegt denn dein soundcube kannst du vllt auch nen bild hochladen
Was für einen Lautsprecher hast du verbaut und wie klingt der bei Zimmerlautstärke weil wenn ich schon soviel Geld ausgeben will ich der Boombox auch als zimmer lautsprecher nutzen ( mir ist klar das das nicht das super duber sound sein wird aber nen recht soliden klang will ich haben.


----------



## Gast12348 (8. November 2010)

Warum denken eigentlich immer alle nen Autoradio und Autoendstufen wollen "nur" 12V ? Die sind auf 13.8-14.4V Ausgelegt nur bei dieser spannung können die eigenschaften erzielt werden die angegeben sind. 

Naja das mit der Autobatterie ist zwar ne tolle idee, allerdings ne Autobatterie die nicht mehr so ganz fit ist, wird das nicht lange mitmachen, die bricht irgendwann auch mal zusammen. Und ne neue Autobatterie kost schlieslich auch gut geld. 

Wenns nur mal für ne einmalige Party sein soll, im nächsten Baumarkt mal anfragen ob die Notstrom aggregate vermieten. 

Und das mit dem Soliden klang und co, also nicht bei 200-300€ und im CarHifi Segment bekommste für das Geld mehr China schrott als gute sachen. Autoradio und Endstufe würden ja schon mindestens mal 200€ verschlingen wenns nicht so was gehobenes ist.


----------



## Superwip (8. November 2010)

Einen Generator müsste man auch mal übertönen...


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2010)

Ich würde da auch eher nen Generator mieten. Der muss ja nicht direkt bei den Boxen stehen, so 10m Kabel für den Strom wird man ja wohl verlegen können... ^^


----------



## Operator (8. November 2010)

Lol warum sind hier soviele Leute zu so komischen Zeiten unterwegs.
Das ne Autobatterie bei solcher einer nutzung irgentwann die Grätsche macht ist mir klar aber das wird schon nen  bissel halten.
Naja Preis ist so um die 50E verstärker + 50-100 für boxen(breitband + zuschaltbaren tieftöner) geht ja vom preis 
Zur Sache mit ordenlichen Klang ich hoffe und denke das das schon son 0815 Logitech whatever 2.1 system für unter 50 E schalgen sollte.

Generator er weniger soll schon öffters genutz werden und damit sich rentiert auch zum indoor nutzen.

Autoradio brauch ich nicht wird ales über 3.5 Klinke oder cinch gefüttert

Im hifi-forum in der doityourself abteilung gibts hundert von leuten die das gemacht haben. Das problem das es meisten nur um Lautstärke geht + lange laufzeit+ günstig
Ich würde halt schon gerne nen bisschen was ausgeben wenn ichs halt drinnen mit gutem sound nutzen kann.

@defence deswegen wirds ja auch mit ner Autobatterie betrieben die wie der name sagt die musik im auto antreibt .... 

Naja mal schauen was so mit ner relatiev kleien box an Bass möglich (mir ist klar das das nicht an große boxen rankommt)


----------



## Spieler22 (8. November 2010)

Darum wuerd ich zu nem fertig System greifen. Das klingt indoor dann 100% besser als die Box! Wie willst du die dann indoor mit Strom füttern?
Und Carhifi funzt echt nur mit Ladestrom? Da is nen Wechselrichter 13,8v-11,3V ja genügsamer :O


----------



## Gast12348 (8. November 2010)

Operator schrieb:


> Naja Preis ist so um die 50E verstärker + 50-100 für boxen(breitband + zuschaltbaren tieftöner) geht ja vom preis
> 
> Im hifi-forum in der doityourself abteilung gibts hundert von leuten die das gemacht haben. Das problem das es meisten nur um Lautstärke geht + lange laufzeit+ günstig
> Ich würde halt schon gerne nen bisschen was ausgeben wenn ichs halt drinnen mit gutem sound nutzen kann.



Also bei dem preisvorgaben wird eh nix gescheites bei rumkommen, ich sag mal so, die kriterien die du im anfangspost angibst wirst du damit nicht komplett decken können. 
Ich mein allein ne halbwegs potente Batterie kost ja schon um die 100€ 

Und klar gibts viele die sich sowas bauen, aber mit nur einem Hintergrund, nen Bollerwagen mit bisl mukke drauf fürn Vatertag. Partys kann man mit sowas einfach nicht beschallen, denn wie du schon sagst entweder ist die Batterie leer bei hoher Lautstärke, oder es ist zu leise.  

@spieler22 ich hab nie gesagt das CarHifi nur mit dem LAdestrom funzt, es funzt auch mit 12V aber nicht optimal und wird auch bei 12V niemals das erreichen was aufm Datenblatt steht.


----------



## Spieler22 (8. November 2010)

Darum gebrauchte Batterie für 20€! Wird ja wohl ne Autoverwertung in der Nähe geben. Und mit Teufel Concept E hab ich schon gute Partys beschallt, Qualität ist da ja sowieso nicht so mega wichtig, eher der Pegel! 
Das es nun nicht Diskolike wird, ist hoffe ich jedem klar


----------



## Gast12348 (8. November 2010)

Spieler22 schrieb:


> Darum gebrauchte Batterie für 20€! Wird ja wohl ne Autoverwertung in der Nähe geben.



Toll was soll er dann mit ner Toden batterie anfangen ? Da haste keine gewissheit das die Batterie nicht längst schon zusammengebrochen ist, einfach mim Messgerät die Spannung messen bringt da herzlich wenig. 
Und so wie die meistens gelagert werden sind die schon Tod, dem verwerter ist das nämlich herzlich egal ob die batterien noch gehen, die werden zu 50stk auf ne Palette gepackt und an nen Wertstoffhändler weiterverkauft, gibt nämlich verdammt viel geld für so ne 50er palette gebrauchte Autobatterien.


----------



## Operator (8. November 2010)

Mmh
Also ihr meint für Lautsprecher so um die 150€ bekommt man nix gescheites was laut kann und wenn man es indoor bei zimmerlautstärke nen recht ordenlichen klang hat
ich geh erst mal nur von 150€ für lautsprecher aus + akku verstärker kabel etc etc
werde dann bestimmt über 300€ kommen aber wenn ich dafür drinnen auch was gutes von meiner Box geliefert bekomme.
Also fertige Boxen hab ich mich schon dagegen entschlossen wenn schon selbstgebaut da weiß man was man hat... 
Mit strom indoor füttern schalter der von Batterie auf ein eingestöpseltes 12-14V Netzteil switched sollte ja eigentlich machbar sein


----------



## Gast12348 (8. November 2010)

Naja für 150e bekommst vieleicht paar halbwegs gescheite 16cm Speaker, ( damit mein ich kein Magnat schrott oder irgend nen mist von ACR ) sondern eher z.b nen paar von Axton, Bull Audio/AIV/Rainbow, Canton, Eton, Focal, Helix, Hertz, Phonocar, Velocity. 
Aber das ist humbug hoch 10 weil die teile nicht unbedingt dafür ausgelegt sind in nem Gehäuse zu arbeiten, ich würd mir da eher was bei Visaton zusammenkaufen, allerdings kommst da auch nicht mit 150€ gut hin. Z,b 2 Billige hochtöner, DT94 für 25€ das stk. dazu nen W200 Tieftöner mit 27€ pro stk, oder 2  W170 für 18€ das stk. ( DT94 + W170 = Alto1 )Dazu noch die Passende Weiche, da biste dann gut und gern bei 150€ 
Oder gleich komplett für 180€ Visaton - Lautsprecher und Zubehör, Loudspeakers and Accessories

Dazu noch ne passende 100Watt Endstufe nochmal 100€ Mindestens, Batterie dazu wieder 100€ weg. 

Autoequipment daheim mit nem Netzteil zu betreiben geht auch schnell in die Hose, vorallem ineffizienter gehts nicht. 

Eigentlich kannst auch gleich 2 Regalboxen nehmen, nen Verstärker dran hängen und an die Batterie, die kannst daheim dann wenigst mit nem richtigen Verstärker betreiben, und es klingt wessentlich besser.


----------



## Spieler22 (8. November 2010)

Also ich hab bisher 2 Batterien dort gekauft und nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Die 20€ zum Testen wärs mir allemal immer wieder wert. Für 100€ kriegt man aber schon ne richtig fette neue Batterie mit 95 Ah und gefuehlten 30 Kg! Ob man das braucht ist fraglich. So ne Box zieht ja nicht viel mehr als 150Watt und dann lernt der Tieftoener auch schon fliegen!(Basstest)
Das mit dem 12V Switch der entsprechende Leistung bringt, ggf. gekühlt werden muss, würde ich vorher mindestens mal nach googeln.
MFG Spieler22


----------



## taks (8. November 2010)

Ich muss zugeben, an ein gutes Indoor Musiksystem kommt meine Box nicht heran. (Wurde eigentlich auch nicht dafür gebaut)
Aber ich war erstaunt wie gut sie sich anhörte ^^
Und mit 360Watt kann man auch schon fast einen Saal beschallen.


PS: Unterschätze beim Bau dann nicht wieviel Luft die Tieftöner verdrängen. Ich musste nachträglich ein zweites ~10cm Loch reinmachen, danach hörte sie sich erst gut an. -.-


----------



## Gast12348 (8. November 2010)

taks schrieb:


> PS: Unterschätze beim Bau dann nicht wieviel Luft die Tieftöner verdrängen. Ich musste nachträglich ein zweites ~10cm Loch reinmachen, danach hörte sie sich erst gut an. -.-



Das zeigt leider nur das du wenig bis garkeine ahnung hattest als du die Box gebaut hast. Manche Tieftöner brauchen das, nur so sind die in er lage viel leistung zu verkraften und sauber zu spielen. Man sollte halt immer ne Box berechnen anhand der TSP und nicht irgendwas bauen.


----------



## taks (8. November 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Das zeigt leider nur das du wenig bis garkeine ahnung hattest als du die Box gebaut hast. Manche Tieftöner brauchen das, nur so sind die in er lage viel leistung zu verkraften und sauber zu spielen. Man sollte halt immer ne Box berechnen anhand der TSP und nicht irgendwas bauen.



Tut mir leid das ich nicht so Intelligent bin wie du 

Aber wie gesagt war sie nicht für klangliche wohltuende Genüsse gerechnet, sondern eher für laut und mit dem gewissen Wums ^^
Somit war auch keine sonderlich grosse Planung nötig.


----------



## Spieler22 (8. November 2010)

360 Watt im Leben nicht!
Mein 30er Sub braucht bei voller Lautstärke ca. 200 Watt, das ist dann aber ein Dauerton bei ca. 40 Hz. Und hier fällt alles zusammen 
So ist normale Musik ja eher nicht gestaltet


----------



## Gast12348 (8. November 2010)

Ja gott tut mir leid das ich vom Selbstbau halt viel ahnung hab ... kann sich jeder aneignen  Ich ging ja auch nur auf den einen Satz ein wegen der Verdrängung, der halt etwas falsch ist.

@Spieler seit wann verbrauch ein Lautsprecher den Strom ? Ich glaub du würdest dich wunder wenn du erfährst das deine angaben weit gefehlt sind, selbst mit 10watt kannst dir das gehör schon zerballern  Und erstmal 200watt als Ausgangsleistung haben ist nochmal nen anderes thema *g*


----------



## taks (8. November 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Ja gott tut mir leid das ich vom Selbstbau halt viel ahnung hab



Der Satz war auch nicht all zu ernst gemeint


----------



## Spieler22 (8. November 2010)

Ich meinte das der Sub sich 200 Watt aus der Steckdose genehmigt, wie viel er dabei verliert, durch umwandeln sei ja mal dahin gestellt


----------



## Gast12348 (8. November 2010)

Ein Lautsprecher zieht nix aus der Steckdose, das macht der Verstärker und der drückt die power in den Woofer rein. Und bei 200Watt aus der Dose können unter umständen auch nur 20watt an den Woofer gegeben werden.


----------



## Blutstoff (8. November 2010)

Mann, hier werden ja heute Korinthen geschissen... Vom Allerfeinsten.


----------



## Spieler22 (8. November 2010)

Also ist Subwoofer jetzt nur noch der Lautsprecher? Wenn du mich schon so kleinlich behandelst. Subwoofer heißt bei mir immernoch der ganze Kasten...und da ist bei den meisten aktiven Subs die Endstufe mit drin.
Und die 180W frisst die Endstufe einfach auf   (ich bin mir bewusst das Strom beim umwandeln verloren geht, aber an 90% zweifel ich)
Trotzdem sagte ich das es sich hier um Bruttoangaben aus der Steckdose handelt und nicht das, was dass Chassis dann letzendlich noch abkriegt...Im übrigen hat der Sub ne 700 Watt Endstufe


----------



## stefanmarwede (9. Februar 2013)

Hy zusammen ich glaube ich ahbe hier ein interessantes Projekt für euch.
Habe mir vor einiger zeit mal eine Box gebaut und die hat auch ein Akku.
Das ist aber lange nicht alles 

Es gibt über 100 Bilder und ein Video bei YouTube zu bestaunen + eine Anleitung und den Schaltplan
Unter folgendem link könnt ihr euch das ganze genauer ansehen:Akku-Box-Lautsprecher + Bauplan

http://www.wb-blog.de/eigene_daten/...g_akku_box_lautsprecher_mobil_12v_bild_77.jpg





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iCCKNN5HdHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn Fragen sind einfach auf meiner Seite in die Kommentare posten


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Februar 2013)

Sieht nett aus und war ne sicher ne schöne Arbeit. Gratulation!

Allerdings für mehr als ne Partybeschallung wirds nix taugen. Fertig gekaufte Weichen funktionieren in Realität nunmal nicht so wie sie sollen und bieten keine Möglichkeit Pegel und Frequenzgang zu richten, ganz zu schweigen davon, dass die Trennfrequenz und Phase reine Glücksache sind. Außerdem spielen, wenn ich das richtig sehe alle Lautsprecherchassis auf dasselbe Volumen?!

Trotzdem ne schöne Idee!


----------

